# Retro fit reversing camera



## Ace Rimmer (Apr 9, 2020)

I am thinking of having the reversing camera fitted.

Has anyone got any recommendations for Companies to supply and fit.
I've had a look and Vagtec are coming out the cheapest, with Genuine parts and mobile fitting, but I have heard that were a bit sketchy?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Where ate you based? I know a good guy in notts area who travels

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Alex at VW retrofit is doing it for £450.


----------



## Ace Rimmer (Apr 9, 2020)

237tonybates said:


> Where ate you based? I know a good guy in notts area who travels
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Stalybridge, near Manchester.


----------



## Ace Rimmer (Apr 9, 2020)

DPG said:


> Alex at VW retrofit is doing it for £450.


Had a look at their site but i couldn't see reversing camera?


----------



## Ace Rimmer (Apr 9, 2020)

DPG said:


> Alex at VW retrofit is doing it for £450.


Good shout.
Just emailed them and Alex confirmed.
Thanks v much


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Try Vag car coding


----------



## Ace Rimmer (Apr 9, 2020)

tristan2 said:


> Try Vag car coding


Thanks for the reply, gonna go with VW retrofit, the price is good and I can't see any dodgy reviews, 99% positive feedback, with OEM components..
Only issue is that they're 2 hours from me.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Ace Rimmer said:


> tristan2 said:
> 
> 
> > Try Vag car coding
> ...


Where are they based?


----------



## Ace Rimmer (Apr 9, 2020)

Ruudfood said:


> Ace Rimmer said:
> 
> 
> > tristan2 said:
> ...


Redditch


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Ace Rimmer said:


> Ruudfood said:
> 
> 
> > Ace Rimmer said:
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

That sounds a good price. Any suggestions for Kent area? Thanks.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I think in and around London is awful for good priced retrofitters and prices for anything at garages, feel free to prove me wrong! It's worth travelling I think to save some money and give the car a good run.

Also I wonder how long it takes to fit the camera?

Where does the camera go wouldn't like it being really obvious (I imagine it would stand out more on light colour TT models)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

3 full hours at least, assuming you know exactly how to proceed (I've done it personally)



wlondoner said:


> I think in and around London is awful for good priced retrofitters and prices for anything at garages, feel free to prove me wrong! It's worth travelling I think to save some money and give the car a good run.
> 
> *Also I wonder how long it takes to fit the camera? *
> Where does the camera go wouldn't like it being really obvious (I imagine it would stand out more on light colour TT models)


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

wlondoner said:


> Where does the camera go wouldn't like it being really obvious (I imagine it would stand out more on light colour TT models)


It fits next to the number plate lights hanging under the protruding flat section of the bottom of the bootlid. Near to the handle you grip to unlock the bootlid. Pretty much invisible unless you're low down directly behind the car. And then just a small dark projection in a hidden dark area.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Interesting thanks. I'd like it but feel it would be a waste of money for me. Not sure if it adds value when you resell the car.


----------



## Ace Rimmer (Apr 9, 2020)

Went down to see Alex at VWRetrofit on Saturday and had the camera fitted.
There was a bit of faffing getting the coding to recognise the camera, but it is sorted now and works perfectly.

Alex is a super nice fella and offers other services, detailing etc.
Take a packed lunch though, because there's nowt around....


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

apart for the coding, how much time it required?


----------



## Ace Rimmer (Apr 9, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> apart for the coding, how much time it required?


i reckon if it had been a straight forward fit with no messing about with the coding, 1.5 hours.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not bad indeed, it took 3 hours to me :?


----------



## Sade1 (Aug 17, 2020)

How much?
Is it essential on a TT?
I think reversing camera is the new sat napkin terms of essential toys' with sat nav it is less critical now thabks to smartphone interface


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

I went to see alex last monday to have my sat nav activated 2.5 hrs from me only there 20mins all done and dusted well worth the trip and he certainly knows what he is doing,if you are there for a longer time well worth taking some food with you as there is nothing near by


----------



## Ace Rimmer (Apr 9, 2020)

Sade1 said:


> How much?
> Is it essential on a TT?
> I think reversing camera is the new sat napkin terms of essential toys' with sat nav it is less critical now thabks to smartphone interface


£450.
I think it is, with the restricted view out of the back, should be standard IMHO.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Seems to be standard on all new builds,according to Drive the deal website when configuring a new one.


----------



## Sade1 (Aug 17, 2020)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> Seems to be standard on all new builds,according to Drive the deal website when configuring a new one.


You need to double check as the audi website configurator comes with a vague code which says camera and or parking sensor etc, I have spoken to audi dealership and after a bit of back and forth they have confirmed that vamera would come only as part of a pack


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

Sade1 said:


> iainfrmeastkilbride said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to be standard on all new builds,according to Drive the deal website when configuring a new one.
> ...


Vorsprung models are the only trim where the Reversing Camera is included as part of the standard build. In all other trims it comes as part of the Comfort and Sound pack - circa £1500


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Drive the deal website must be wrong then. Reverse camera and sensors both say Free.Ticked the boxes and got a quote. Have a look yourselves. Built my car on the site and 8k off list.


----------



## Sade1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Spoke to one of their salesman any confirmed (what also Audi and the chaps on here mentioned)to get camera must shell for comfort and sound pack. Otherwise you will only get rear sensors


----------



## Sade1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Ace Rimmer said:


> Sade1 said:
> 
> 
> > How much?
> ...


£450 is a bargain, they use the original camera part I assume? The alternative is paying Audi £1495 for the comfort pack (drivethedeal offer 11% discount on options but that is still ridiculous money)


----------



## Ace Rimmer (Apr 9, 2020)

Sade1 said:


> Ace Rimmer said:
> 
> 
> > Sade1 said:
> ...


That's what I thought, that's why i drove to Redditch from Manchester.
Yes, genuine OEM part.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

however OEM camera+wire harness cost is around £230 on ebay, and installation is not so difficult with the tutorial somebody made (and I used)


----------



## YorkshireOnFire (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi all,

I am keen on getting this also. Any suggestions for companies in West Yorkshire?

Thanks

Bret


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Nothing round here at that price anyway

Take the 2hr drive and go see Alex. That's what I'm going to do as soon as I can.


----------



## YorkshireOnFire (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi Thanks for reply. Its more like 3 hours for me as I live near Bradford.

Anyone heard of or used Autologics.co.uk ?
They charge 650, but will install at your house.


----------



## Ace Rimmer (Apr 9, 2020)

YorkshireOnFire said:


> Hi Thanks for reply. Its more like 3 hours for me as I live near Bradford.
> 
> Anyone heard of or used Autologics.co.uk ?
> They charge 650, but will install at your house.


£200 or a drive to Redditch, I know what i'd do....


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Even £650 isn't that bad when you consider the kit is £300 - £350 on eBay.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Ace Rimmer said:


> YorkshireOnFire said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Thanks for reply. Its more like 3 hours for me as I live near Bradford.
> ...


Drive 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

this is the seller almost all the forum bought the OEM camera from, 244 pounds shipping included


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

I agree with Kevin#34. I got one of him (vwmodul) and it's great. 
Mine was a bit cheaper as the pound was better...


----------



## AudeeTeeTee (Sep 7, 2020)

The VWMODUL camera - Has anyone got a link to the installation guide mentioned above?

Thanks


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you can find somewhere here on the forum the tutorial we all followed to retrofit the back-up camera


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

just received my kit from Hungary, only took about a day to be delivered!
will be following the french guide here:
https://forums.audipassion.com/topic/19 ... trofit-caméra-de-recul/


----------



## kimmyowl (Apr 23, 2020)

i took mine to Alex at Redditch too, nice guy and did a great job, hour and 40min drive there but worth it, but make sure you have rear sensors too, camera is great but gets blurry when wet


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

kimmyowl said:


> ... camera is great but gets blurry when wet


Ain't that the truth


----------

